# Minimally Spotted Tobianos



## riddlemethis (Jun 3, 2008)

I highly doubt your mare is tobiano. It's more likely to be from sabino.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

riddlemethis said:


> I highly doubt your mare is tobiano. It's more likely to be from sabino.


I thought of that,but don't sabino markings generally have 'roaning' at the edges of,or ragged,lacy edges, to their white markings? Even minimally white sabinos I've seen have always had ragged edging to a mark,or a narrow,long extension up the leg,ect. None of her markings have that. Although I suppose it is possible for sabino to be there without those expressions..


----------



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

Getting a bit more technical, many 'solid' horses are minimally expressing different pinto genes. This is why you'll occasionally get crop outs that many people don't expect. Even horses that are blatantly displaying one pinto gene in particular, in the dams case tobiano often have something else going on. 

Slipped tobianos often have lots of little ermine spots such as this 









In this mares case I think she is splash and sabino IMO. She has the classic straight across sock on the back left and bottom heavy face white that is going off to the side. Sabino CAN cause roaning but it doesn't have to. Inthis case it's adding the points to her leg markings.


----------



## riddlemethis (Jun 3, 2008)

countryryder said:


> I thought of that,but don't sabino markings generally have 'roaning' at the edges of,or ragged,lacy edges, to their white markings?


Nope. Not at all. Sabino can cause anything from just a star to an all white horse. Expression varies.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I agree no tobiano. Slipped tobiano's have a very definitive look about them, even when they don't have the ermines. I could see this mare maybe being minimal splash the socks on her legs are very smooth. She is probably sabino as well with that blaze and belly spot. 

I used to own a slipped tobiano. She had lots of ermines.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

If the body white was caused by minimal tobiano, I would expect to see it along the topline somewhere - usually you see it on the tailhead, the shoulders, or on the crest of the neck. Body white on the belly says sabino or splash to me.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> I agree no tobiano. Slipped tobiano's have a very definitive look about them, even when they don't have the ermines. I could see this mare maybe being minimal splash the socks on her legs are very smooth. She is probably sabino as well with that blaze and belly spot.
> 
> I used to own a slipped tobiano. She had lots of ermines.
> 
> ...


She does have a couple very small spots actually in her mane,but that's the only white I have found on her,other than the facial/leg white and belly patch.
She has one or two chestnut ermine spots,and both dark and white skin under her leg white,with the dark skin from her color haloing into her white,dark skin running up from her hoof stripes, as well as random patches of dark skin.

I'm 99.9% sure she doesn't carry the gene,not 100% only because there's always exceptions out there,lol,but I do find it all quite curious and interesting.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Not uncommon for red based horses to have a few white hairs in their coat or mane/tail. You have a beautiful horse!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

